

HTML & CSS Feature Support & Polyfills - shay-howe
http://learn.shayhowe.com/advanced-html-css/feature-support-polyfills

======
peter_l_downs
I write a lot of javascript that has to run perfectly down to IE7, and this
article is a good starting point for anyone seriously focusing on cross-
browser compatibility. One thing to know is that it's not always possible to
use polyfills -- for instance, there is no good shim for columns in IE < 10\.
That said, if there is a polyfill available, Modernizr's conditional loading
is a great tool to use.

------
jcomis
Really appreciate this series. I always find a little something I didn't know
or forgot about. Thanks.

